# funktioniert Office 2016 unter Windows 10 LTSC 2019 ???



## ducati (1 März 2021)

weiss das jemand?

Danke.


----------



## Benjamin (1 März 2021)

Wenn du von "normalem" Windows redest - z.B. Windows 1909 LTSC Enterprise, dann ja. Ist bei mir im produktiven Einsatz. 

Wenn das 1909 eine Embedded / IoT Version ist, dann gibt es da glaube ich keine allgemeingültige Aussage


----------



## ChristophD (1 März 2021)

es gibt doch gar kein Windows 10 1909 LTSC ?
Das wird dann vermutlich das normale Windows 10 1909 Enterprise sein (also nicht LTSC)


----------



## ducati (1 März 2021)

Nee, ich hab nen Siemens IPC mit Windows 10 LTSC 2019! Da soll WinCC und Office drauf.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 März 2021)

ChristophD schrieb:


> es gibt doch gar kein Windows 10 1909 LTSC ?



Das kam Mitte Januar auf den Markt:
Also Win10 LTSC 2019
https://docs.microsoft.com/de-de/windows/whats-new/ltsc/whats-new-windows-10-2019


----------



## ducati (1 März 2021)

Also Windows 10 LTSC 2019 basiert auf dem Windows 1809. Hat aber 10 Jahre Support.


----------



## ChristophD (1 März 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das kam Mitte Januar auf den Markt:
> Also Win10 LTSC 2019
> https://docs.microsoft.com/de-de/windows/whats-new/ltsc/whats-new-windows-10-2019




Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC 2019 basiert auf Windows 10 Pro, Version 1809


----------



## ducati (1 März 2021)

https://docs.microsoft.com/de-de/windows/release-health/release-information

Jaaa, aber läuft da nun Office 2016 drauf?


----------



## ducati (1 März 2021)

Also dis Teil: 6AG4131-3CE12-2AA1

🤔


----------



## ChristophD (1 März 2021)

Offic 2016 läuft unter Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC 2019


----------



## ChristophD (1 März 2021)

screenshot davon


----------



## Windoze (1 März 2021)

Meines Wissens nach gehen die "Normalen" Office-Versionen ohne Probleme. Nur Office 365 geht nicht unter LTSB / LTSC.


----------



## ducati (2 März 2021)

Zusatzfrage 

welche Office 2016 Variante muss man denn wo kaufen, dass die unbegrenzt läuft, also auch ohne Internetverbindung nicht nach 6 Monaten nach nem Aktivierungsserver fragt?

Irgendwie gibts doch diese "Volumenlizenzen" welche alle 6 Monate sich mit einem Aktivierungsserver verbinden müssen?

Danke.

Also einmalig kann ich jetzt per Internet im Büro aktivieren, updaten etc. Aber danach sollte das Ding 10 Jahre ohne Internetverbindung laufen.

Irgendwie ist das echt nen Akt, nen blödes Excel auf nen WinCC-Rechner zu kriegen...


----------



## acid (2 März 2021)

Du kannst normalerweise Office 2016 in der gewünschten Version ganz normal kaufen, zur Offline-Installation hier eine Anleitung: 

https://answers.microsoft.com/de-de...-offline/f64d5294-6c93-47c8-ad3b-677a4583b7d2

Bei dieser Installationsmethode sollte keine Frage zur Aktivierung auftauchen, zumindest hat das bei mir immer geklappt.
Sollte Office schon vorinstalliert sein, diese Version vorher komplett löschen, aber das sollte bei LTSC nicht der Fall sein.


----------



## ducati (2 März 2021)

Hmm, die 2016 als Home and Business gibts als Einzelplatz/OEM lauf Wikipedia:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Office_2016

Hast Du diese? Und läuft das dann auch nach 39 Tagen, 180 Tagen ohne Internetverbindung noch?

Wie siehts mit 2016 Standard aus? Die gibts als Volumenlizenz und da ists wieder anders?

Danke.

Und muss ich jetzt ein Microsoftkonto auf meinen Namen einrichten, wenn der rechner doch an einen Kunden ausgeliefert wird?

Das ist doch Irrsinn alles.


----------



## acid (2 März 2021)

Office 2016 Home and Business geht auf jeden Fall. Standard hatte ich noch nie, sollte aber auch gehen denke ich. 
Zumindest mit der oben genannten Version hat es letztes Jahr noch geklappt. 

Wenn einmal offline aktiviert kommt auch keine erneute Frage nach der Aktivierung, zumindest hatte ich hier noch nie ein Problem. 

Ja, das mit dem Konto muss leider sein, und es ist nervig und Kacke. Nagel mich nicht darauf fest, aber bei Volumenlizenzen bekommst du glaube ich direkt den Lizenzschlüssel und brauchst nicht den Umweg über die Webseite machen, bei Home&Student bekommst du ja nur einen Token den du online einlösen kannst gegen den Lizenzschlüssel. Ist schon etwas her, als ich das zuletzt gemacht habe


----------



## ducati (2 März 2021)

hmm, ich dachte, die Volumenlizenzen müssen sich alle 180 Tage mit dem Aktivierungsserver verbinden? Oder gibts auch noch wieder verschiedenen Volumenlizenzen?

Gruß.


----------



## acid (2 März 2021)

Stimmt, du hast recht, die Volumenlizenzen müssen alle 180 Tage Kontakt mit dem Server aufnehmen. Dieser kann aber auch lokal im Netzwerk sein, das kannst du eventuell mit deinem Kunden abstimmen

(Es sei denn man umgeht diese Sache auf lokaler Ebene, aber das habe ich jetzt nicht gesagt weil vom Hersteller so nicht gewünscht *hust*)


----------



## ducati (2 März 2021)

acid schrieb:


> Stimmt, du hast recht, die Volumenlizenzen müssen alle 180 Tage Kontakt mit dem Server aufnehmen. Dieser kann aber auch lokal im Netzwerk sein, das kannst du eventuell mit deinem Kunden abstimmen
> 
> (Es sei denn man umgeht diese Sache auf lokaler Ebene, aber das habe ich jetzt nicht gesagt weil vom Hersteller so nicht gewünscht *hust*)



Nee, das ist nen großer Kunde, da mit der IT anfangen zu diskutieren sprengt ja den kompletten Kostenrahmen 

Und da es ne wichtige Anlage ist, fang ich auf dem Rechner nicht mit irgendwelchen "Tools" an 

Eigentlich sollte der Kunde das Office beistellen, aber da er da vermutlich genausowenig durchblickt, solln wirs jetzt mit anbieten...

Da wirst blöde dabei... Soll ich für die ganze Klärerei und den Ärger jetzt 3000,-€ für nen blödes Excel anbieten? Ich bin echt kurz davor OpenOffice zu nehmen, aber wie das mit der Lizensierung für gewerbliche Nutzung und Kompatibilität mit Windows LTSC 2019 und WinCC7 aussieht, wäre genauso unklar.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 März 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> ...aber wie das mit der Lizensierung für gewerbliche Nutzung ....aussieht, wäre genauso unklar.




*14. Darf OpenOffice.org geschäftlich genutzt werden?*

  Ja, alle Module und alle Versionen von *OpenOffice.org* können zu jedem Zweck, also auch geschäftlich, kostenlos genutzt werden. 
Wir haben für Sie eine Auswahl an Erfahrungsberichten und eine  Liste von Referenzkunden zusammengestellt.


Quelle:
https://www.openoffice.org/de/doc/faq/general/index.html#14


----------



## ADS_0x1 (3 März 2021)

Also wenn es nur Excel sein soll in einer Stand-Alone-Version:

https://licensix.com/office/office-...xcel/160/microsoft-excel-2016?sPartner=idealo

50 €

gibt auch günstigere Angebote, da ist aber fraglich, wo die Lizenz her kommt. Bestellen, installieren, schauen ob's läuft. Falls nicht, 50 € sind zu verkraften. Wenn es läuft: Für 2950 € kann man sehr viel Bier bestellen...


----------



## ducati (3 März 2021)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Bestellen, installieren, schauen ob's läuft. Falls nicht, 50 € sind zu verkraften.



Ja, kann man so machen. 

Wenns aber nach 180 Tagen nicht mehr läuft, geht das Gezeter los... Ist nen großer Kunde und ne wichtige Anlage. Wenn der Rechner dann mal an der Anlage ist, wirds schwierig, da ewig rumzubasteln...

Danke trotzdem


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 März 2021)

auf den ersten Blick sieht das gut aus:

https://www.amazon.de/Microsoft®-Professional-Tralion-DVD-Lizenzdokumente-Audit-Sicher/dp/B07TWLT6PW

hat aber auch ein paar 1-Sterne-Bewertungen

Das Hauptproblem ist wohl, dass es das nur noch gebraucht gibt. 

Wenn möglich, würde ich eine gebrauchte System Builder-Variante suchen. Das sind Lizenzen, welche die PC-Hersteller vorinstallieren – und oft in Großunternehmen von deren Volumen-Lizenzen ersetzt werden.


----------

